# Join the TWI Executive Steering Committee (open positions)



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

**Cross post from TWI forums

We are restructuring the executive committee to provide more opportunity for members to participate. The first step is to add two new excom seats to be filled through nomination and election by the members.

The executive committee is the top management committee of TWI and oversees all project and other committees, sets priorities and strategic direction for the organization, and provides administration for the organization.

We still have a few details to hammer out on the restructuring and will post those in the announcement forum soon. But these seats will be for 1-2 year terms with a 2 consecutive term limit. Excom members conference once a month via Internet Messenger and communicate regularly via email. Serving on excom is a lot of fun and a great way to influence the direction of TWI.

If you are interested in serving on excom, or would like to nominate someone to serve, respond with nominations (you may nominate yourself) to [the appropriate thread on TWI forums] before Oct. 15. Those who accept nominations will be asked to write a short paragraph describing why they want to serve on excom and a poll well be posted to allow all members to vote.

** if you don't have access to the forums you may post here and I'll make sure it gets fixed.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Voting for the new members of the TWI Executive Committee is currently underway. If you are a member of TWI - please visit the forum to vote.

Here is a link to the thread: Login


----------

